# The Brotherhood of Tek



## dogdoc (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll join your dorkness, and proclaim myself member #2 of the 4th order.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Yesssss, its a movement!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

To Dork, or not to Dork, that is the teknical question at hand. What the hell. You guys are going to get lonely all by your twosome. Brother three of the fourth order of Tek, I do proclaim.

Now we need a Mod to step up to the plate and make this semi legit. Mike? Bill?


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 26, 2006)

I know there are more TEKKIES out there.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Hah, how exactly does one make it legit? Do we need t-shirts or badges or something?


----------



## CarolF (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine just arrived so soon I will be another.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 26, 2006)

Secret handshakes!!!!!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Sister Carol, welcome to da brotherhood.


----------



## CarolF (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you kindly, I can't wait to hook them up this weekend with my large order of plants! Pretty 210 gallon coming up!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Betowess said:


> To Dork, or not to Dork, that is the teknical question at hand. What the hell. You guys are going to get lonely all by your twosome. Brother three of the fourth order of Tek, I do proclaim.
> 
> Now we need a Mod to step up to the plate and make this semi legit. Mike? Bill?


oh Bob....what am I going to do with you?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

ianmoede said:


> Hah, how exactly does one make it legit? Do we need t-shirts or badges or something?


Badges? you don't need no stinkin badges


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll make a logo for us. It will be so cool that you might die upon seeing it. Give me some time.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 26, 2006)

Can't wait to see it. I'll be waiting.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Man i think i might have overhyped it. I'm changing my statement to "Expect mediocrity" or alternately "Expect crap."


----------



## flounder (Dec 29, 2006)

Member number #5 here of the 4th order. I have had my Tek for almost 2 wks and love it. Bright and not hot.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome flounder, fellow Texan i see. Hook em?


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 26, 2006)

Still waiting for that bling logo. LOL.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

so close. Ordering mine soon. Both an aquarium 4x54 and a hygro 2x54.


----------



## CarolF (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine are up and running and I love them. I don't know about the not hot thing though. Granted compared to some other they are mild, but mine are definitely warm to the touch. 

I don't know how I could get the spread of light I get with these wider lights without spending just as much money on dual systems to mount on my 24 inch wide tankl And I probaby still wouldn't get as much light down there!

So far I am thrilled


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

What size tank and which light CarolF? One of the Mods has a 4x54 on a 24" 120 gallon low tech tank -no CO2 etc.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Heres a little suggestion for your logo i will become a member later on


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

That'll work fish. I got swamped, getting married, selling old car, buying new truck starting new job = NO time for anything really.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

If you want to put the banner in your signature just put this code in {img}http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p197/fishlover0591/bannerfortek.gif{/img} Replace the { } With [ ]


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Member number #6 here of the 4th order. I have had my Tek for almost 1 year and it is still kicking like day #1.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Define "tek"


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Nightshop said:


> Define "tek"


 "One sweet light".

.: Sunlight Supply - horticulture and aquarium lighting systems :. Website


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Nightshop said:


> Define "tek"


1:3 And God said, Let there be light: and there was light.
1:4 And God saw the light, that it was good: and God divided the light from the darkness.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Betowess said:


> What size tank and which light CarolF? One of the Mods has a 4x54 on a 24" 120 gallon low tech tank -no CO2 etc.


Bob,
Only the plant selection is "low tech" in my 120...all Crypts, moss, and one lone Anubias. But it does have pressurized CO2, just no autodosers. But the 4x54w Tek makes for a happy bunch of Crypts. 

I have it so that the outer pair of bulbs (GE Starcoats 6500K) are on the full 10 hours. The inner pair (Coralife 28w NO 10000K) come on for four hours in the middle of the light period.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

My bad Bill. Sorry to misrepresent. So, ya gonna join the brotherhood??:icon_lol:


----------



## milkdud (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess I'm number six.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

I ordered a 4* 4ft, and I can't believe it but I ordered those damn legs...man they're a ripoff but I didn't want to mess with it!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I suppose my coralife 48" 2x28watt T5 doesn't count.


----------



## flounder (Dec 29, 2006)

original kuhli said:


> I ordered a 4* 4ft, and I can't believe it but I ordered those damn legs...man they're a ripoff but I didn't want to mess with it!


When you get the legs you'll like them. They adjust both vertically and horizontally and are powder coated metal, no cheap plastic here.

Here's mine when it was just set up over an 80G bow front tank. I usually put the canopy over the tek lights and it still fits.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

flounder;355158 I usually put the canopy over the tek lights and it still fits. [/QUOTE said:


> You know that Sunlight Supply does not recommend covering this light with a canopy?
> 
> Very nice tank start, BTW


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll be #7. Those lights are great. Mine are in my sig for the 90g thread. Very bright and it doesn't get too hot at all. I didn't use a canopy on mine....and, yeah, those legs are a rip. I did something a little different with mine, as opposed to paying $50 or whatever for plastic legs.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

What did you do, now that I've spent $70 USD!!!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

original kuhli said:


> What did you do, now that I've spent $70 USD!!!


Ringram is a member of the brotherhood of electrical conduit light hangers. :icon_lol:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

[sniff]I knew i should've gotten the teks over nova[sniff]
You should make better names, like the ehiem people(ehiem pimp#so+so)
Someday-i shall be of the tek brotherhood, but not now!


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

You guys are a crack up!


Here - I just got a good one:



_A Long Time Ago - In a Galaxy Far, Far Away..._











What number are we on?!?! :hihi:


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice, i decree that is our logo, now as a sig, i dont know if that will work, but badass nonetheless.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Include me in the brotherhood... Any fixture that I can only run 1/2 the bays cause the full amount of light is too much, earns my respect...


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok here goes...
Iunknown, the original Planted Tank Teker, is numero 12. Carol is 4, Flounder is 5, Gomer is 6, Milkdud is 7, Kuhuli is 8, Ringram is 9, and Barada is 10 (of First order of bent electrical conduit), And Sergio is 11... What a stellar crew, ye Tekers.

Nice shot there Sergio! 
Iunknown. What/who is that man/apparition ?

Next person is #14. We skip #13 :eek5: in the Tek brotherhood, agreed?


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Agreed...I'm about to break brotherhood rule #3, "don't cover it up", a canopy to match my newly built Cherry stand is going to be built this weekend!


----------



## NewMariner (Sep 30, 2002)

Tek has landed and Assimilated my tank. Behold, I am Tek 14 of 88!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Welcome to the bright side brother Tek 14 of 88.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Like any good dictator, i will take all the credit for all the good things, while betowess does all the dirty work and takes blame for any issues. Carry on.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes Masser, buts whats I wants to knows, is wheres our stinking badges? And wha about that fancypants logo and secret handshakes?


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone know where to get the 2 bulb 24" fixture? I only ever see the 4 bulb versions in that size.

Thanks


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Sunlight Supply doesn't make a 2 tube Tek.But they make make a "New Wave" version or they have their component T5HO "Sunblaze" lights with reflectors avail.
New Wave is not intended for "wet environments" - such as under a canopy...:
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/produ...E8604E0815D5534C2DD084E7A4598&c=34&kys=&pgi=1

Sunblaze strips...
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/products.cfm?sid=3F1E8604E0815D5534C2DD084E7A4598&c=0


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Betowess said:


> Sunlight Supply doesn't make a 2 tube Tek.But they make make a "New Wave" version or they have their component T5HO "Sunblaze" lights with reflectors avail.
> New Wave is not intended for "wet environments" - such as under a canopy...:
> http://www.sunlightsupply.com/produ...E8604E0815D5534C2DD084E7A4598&c=34&kys=&pgi=1
> 
> ...


Here's a 2 Tube Tek right here: http://www.tcs-hydroponics.com/doc/highfluoro.htm

I just can't seem to find the 24" version. Maybe it doesn't exist, but I thought I had seen a listing for it before.

Anyone know of a good 2 bulb fixture in 24" or 30"? Doesn't have to be HO. I know about the Coralife one, but looking for other options. I saw one by Odyssea, but I have hear they aren't that reliable. How are Aquamedic or Finnex?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

They use to make it, but not anymore. They also use to make them in silver color. I guess they changed. Have you considered the 4 tubeT5HO Nova Extreme at. 96 watts - Drs.F&S. or the Coralife PC Quad also 96 watts. I just saw the Coralife at the LFS on a 20 gallon and its really nice if you add the folding legs. With The Current Nova, you wouldn't have to run all 4 tubes always and could use all 96 watts for a short midday blast for nice reds. I own the 36" 156 watt version. Nice light with the legs, moonlights, fans, and acrylic shield included.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12772&N=2004+113175


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I just bought the 4 bulb and keep only two lights on. But maybe that is a waste of money?


----------



## Dtilton (Mar 29, 2006)

Count me in! And as someone who will soon have 2 Tek fixtures- one for FW tank and one for marine, that means I get 2 votes at the annual meeting, right? LOL! -Dan


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

You will get 1.5. We will meet on the middle on that one. Carry on.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> I just bought the 4 bulb and keep only two lights on. But maybe that is a waste of money?


But if you want you can stagger them too. But you know that.  IMO not a waste of money.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Where's the most reasonable pricing on these nowadays? I'm looking for a 4 footer 4 bulb.


----------

